

Free pickles equals better customer service - kevinxray
http://amazingserviceguy.com/2868/great-customer-service-lesson/

======
yellowbkpk
On the other end of the spectrum: there is a burger joint back home that will
put a pickle on the sandwiches even if you ask them not to (and remind them
and their manager and it ends up on the ticket in front of the cook/preparer).
In this case (at least for me), free pickles equals worse customer service.

~~~
billybob
The real point was "if you're generous, you'll win loyal customers."

------
kevinxray
Both points are valid. Give your customers what they want and be nice (even
generous) while you do it.

